# Debridement services in new jersey



## coder1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello everyone,


Recently , New jersey has a contractor by the name of safeguard performing audits. They have denied our debridements with "a determination of initial treatment plans is to include the expected frequency ahd duratiin of the skilled treatment and the potential to heal" it says they are stating this from the LCD with i can't find the LCD they posted was 19469 v 9 never seen a LCD like this...could someone help.



thank you,
Genova


----------

